# Smelly Hamster



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

My little syrian hammy Tabitha really smells lately!
Her cage is kept clean, but she herself stinks 

Any idea why? Can I do anything to 'deodorise' her?? [Obviously Im not going to spray her with anything lol]


----------



## bobby7 (Sep 10, 2011)

A good few years ago we were given a syrian and he developed a smell. We ended up taking him to the vets where he was given a course of antibiotics which cleared the smell within 2 days. All the vet said was that he had an infection but of what we never knew.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2012)

I would take her to get checked over, the smell could be pyo


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

what is pyo??


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

could it be to do with the fact that she hasn't had any fresh veggies for 2 weeks and just given yoghurt drops?? [M.I.L looking after her for 2 weeks!]


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2012)

kate_7590 said:


> what is pyo??


Pyometra, I shouldn't imagine yogurt drops would cause a bad smell unless she has wet tail :/


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

What sort of smell is it? As in, is it a urine/ poo smell or something else?


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Snippet said:


> What sort of smell is it? As in, is it a urine/ poo smell or something else?


Im not 100% but it just smells like she's pee'd on herself...but her cage is cleaned at least weekly and her 'potty' is cleaned out daily/ every other day.
I use care fresh bedding if that makes a difference.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Pyometra, I shouldn't imagine yogurt drops would cause a bad smell unless she has wet tail :/


Sorry for my ignorance but is wet tail literally a wet tail? She isn't wet at all.
And what does Pyometra do?


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2012)

kate_7590 said:


> Sorry for my ignorance but is wet tail literally a wet tail? She isn't wet at all.
> And what does Pyometra do?


Wet tail is diarrhea and pyo is an infection in the womb.


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

I would definitely get her to the vets hun. My Syrian has care fresh bedding and some days veggies, some days not and it doesn't make him smell. For that reason it does sound like it could be pyo (only affects females as it is an infection of the womb)  
I believe if you gently squeeze her belly while you're holding her and some discharge appears it could well be pyo. 

x


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

I think it would be worth a vet visit.
Laura


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Females come into season and when they do they can give off a smell.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2012)

blade100 said:


> Females come into season and when they do they can give off a smell.


I did think of that but as it happens every 4 days I would have thought the op would have noticed it before


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

blade100 said:


> Females come into season and when they do they can give off a smell.


I didnt realise they come into season 

The smell is pretty much gone now!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes female syrians come into season and can really pong then after the 4 days they smell fine.


----------

